# Letters of Last Resort



## klacquement (30 Jan 2017)

Warning - self-promotion.  If this is deemed unsuitable, please let me know and I'll have it removed.

There is a lot of speculation right now with the Trump presidency, that the world may be going down the shitter.  This isn't the first time that the world has collectively had this fear.  In response, the British military has a system known as the Letters of Last Resort.  These are orders from the Prime Minister to the vessel commanders of the British nuclear submarine fleet, in the event that command is lost, alongside instructions on when to enact them.

While the true orders are top secret (for very obvious reasons), I have made a theoretical set.  Hopefully the world will never see the real orders opened.


----------

